# What other pets do you keep?



## Raul-7

Just curious to know what other pets you keep, and please specify what you have...


----------



## vinz

Chinese Firebelly Newts (Cynops orientalis)... which are technically amphibians, but you included frogs in the bracketed list, so...

From my childhood up to now, at various periods, pets in my house included:
- a maine **** (we think) cat
- a star tortoise
- a black capped lory
- budgies
- lovebirds
- some songbird (that flew away)
- hamsters
- white mice
- crabs
- lobsters/crayfish
- newts
- fish (of course)

Now I only have time for fish. Would love to get a cat but wifey is afraid of them (sigh). I have a son, so I'm sure at some point we'll be getting small pets for him.


----------



## Edward

Persian Red Tabby boy, his name is Amadeus


----------



## Simpte 27

Over the course of my short life (28 yrs) I've kept 5 german sheppherds, 1 English cocker, 1 Akita, 1 Minature Yorkie (my fav!) and 1 chiauaua (Hate that damn dog!)


----------



## Bert H

Currently we have 3 cats, one of which like to have the occassional drink out of my 29 gal. I've had dogs when I was much younger and love them, but our current lifestyle makes it difficult keeping one.


----------



## mr greenjeans

Two Border Collies....thank god they don't like to herd fish!


----------



## JanS

Ack, I couldn't select more than one.... 

Two horses - Paint gelding (Zeus), and Quarter mare (Lisa)









Three African Grey Parrots - Howard, Louis and Henry

Two dogs - German Shorthair (Otis) and Sheltie (Dodie)

















Okay, I had to add a couple of pics since others are doing it... :wink:


----------



## Raul-7

Whoa, that Persian looks scary(aren't Persians really lazy?)...anyways, I have a Tonkinese/Siamese and another Balinese who usually enjoy playing tap on the glass on my fish tank. I used to have a pair of d.hamsters, but my parents made me give them up after they kept breeding like crazy.

Simpte, why did you hate the chiauaua? :wink:


----------



## nonamethefish

Keep a group of 5 cynops orientalis, 4 I received from someone who was moving and couldn't take em-just for shipping and received 4 healthy animals. Hope they breed in spring!

All my pets are under 8 inches in length


----------



## AndyL

Only vote for 1? Sucky!

We have Cody the wonder dog, "George of the Jungle" basic tabby cat, we now have Buffy and Willow the mice (Who replaced Jack2 and Jill2 the mice, who replaced Jack and Jill the degus) Plus the hundreds of fish 










Andy


----------



## www.glass-gardens.com

Hmmm, pets ....

1 Yellow Lab (Bob Dog) glued to me at all times unless there's water nearby

5 Cats:

Louie, a dark grey tiger whose daddy was a wild bobcat

Ziggy, a grey and white persian

Baxter, a black farm cat who is reported to be living under our bed where he ran after bringing him home.

Fluffy Tiger, a big fat orange long hair tiger who basically throws up all over the place when he gets nervous which is generally all the time since we got the afore mentioned lab

Tiger, a big orange tiger tomcat who actually used to be my bud until we got the dog, now he just annoys me on purpose.

All rescues including Bob who came from a puppy mill, we've had them all since babies basically except for Ziggy who came from the nursing home my wife works at.


----------



## Robert Hudson

Two cats


----------



## TurbineSurgeon

I'm new here and just started looking around. I have been trying to figure out some kind of direction to go as far as fertilizers are concerned. When it felt like my brain was about to explode, I came to the Bucket to decompress. 

And then I found this thread...

I am definitely a dog person, although currently dog-less. Within the past year I lost a black cat that I rescued from work and had for 16 years, a black lab that I got from a rescue shelter who died of a tumor in his throat, and 8 days ago my geriatric chocolate lab finally went to the big pond in the sky


----------



## Cavan Allen

Mackenzie - 5 year old black lab


----------



## HeyPK

Two male dachunds that squabble constantly, three cats who would rather stay outside than have the dachunds stick their noses up their butts, two rabbits, three girbils, and two salamanders. All of the above my daughter swore she would faithfully care for, but my wife does all the work, of course.


----------



## Raul-7

Do your gerbils wink at you? I heard if you wink at them, they may wink back! :wink:


----------



## cS

I have one cat. Her name is "Kitty". She's a stray who loves to take baths and play in the tub when you're done showering but won't even glance at the fish tanks. Here she is...

...as a baby









...as a teenager who rebels by chewing all cords.


----------



## Rex Grigg

Two birds.


----------



## Sue

*a few*

2 lab mutts
3 cats
1 red lored amazon parrot
2 cockatiels
1 guinea pig
3 goats
1 donkey
7 horses
10 chickens


----------



## Piscesgirl

3 dogs
1 horse
and feed a bunch of stray dogs and neighbor dogs


----------



## Raul-7

cS your cat is so cute, even as a teenager. That's weird that she likes water, is she by any gene a Turkish Van?


----------



## cS

Thank you for the compliments Raul. I know every pet owner probably say this, but I really do think that my cat is _superior_ to all other cats. :mrgreen:

I don't know what breed Kitty is. I found her mother and siblings rummaging about the premise. I kept one and the rest were given up for adoption. The vet labels her as "domestic".

Her love for water probably is my fault.  Being a virgin to cat ownership, I bathed her weekly until the vet advised otherwise; because according to him, such frequent baths can dry out her skin.


----------



## SpaZtik

3 dogs-all greyhounds[/img]


----------



## wild-tiger

Just 2 black cats. One from a rescue...Kid-doo (in the pic) and another who just showed up one day.


----------



## amber2461

1 saltwater mantis shrimp (does that count?).


----------



## Hanzo

One dobermann, and a female version of **** Sapiens :wink:


----------



## jcolletteiii

- Moluccan cockatoo named Maliika (angel in swahili) who thinks she owns our house
- Mouse named porkchop, who was originally a meal for my late Mexican rosy boa, who died of testicular cancer. He now has his own little mouse house with plastic tubes going every which way.
- Little red-clawed crab (Sesarma? bidens) who lives under a piece of driftwood with my mbuna.

I was going to start a thread on this topic, but did a search and found this one. Thought it might merit reviving.


----------



## iris600

I had a pair of rosy boas when I lived in AZ! What nice snakes. Never get big enough to eat rats (which was imperative to me when owning a snake, I love rats!)
Now I personally own
1 shire horse (*BIG* girl, named Gabby)
2 yorkies (Bonnie and Bailey)
but in the household there are...
11 horses 1 donkey
1 black lab, 3. 1 yellow lab mix, 13. 1 german shepard, 3. 4 cats (1 barn, rest house)
I'm happy to see so many horse people on here.


----------



## thaerin

4 cats and my cute but not so little anymore African Clawed Frog. hungry lil buggers all of em


----------



## Darrell Ward

A 200g. SPS reef tank, a 180g. planted discus tank (cycling), 4 horses, 2 dogs, and a stray cat that just "crashed" and won't leave. LOL!


----------



## New 2 Fish

Wow... I thought I had a mini farm! Nice to see others who are so attached to pets!
I have: 1 Husky/Shepard mix, 1 Chow, 1 hamster and one rabbit.
All in a small house in a little town. Nice and cozy : )


----------



## Faruk Gençöz

It is interesting that in a US study (Kidd & Kidd, 1999) done with the aquarium fish keepers, the researchers found that the other pets kept along with the fish were dogs and cats. The result of this poll is quite similar with Kidd and Kidd study. In contrast with these findings, I found that 33% of the Turkish aquarium keepers preferred birds to keep in the first place. Dogs and cats came after the birds in the Turkish sample.


----------



## Jason Baliban

I have a cat.......but he really keeps me.

jB


----------



## Gumby

I'm living with the parents and they have:
1 Shih Tzu
1 Mini Poodle
1 Teacup Poodle
1 Cat

I personally HATE the poodles. Most annoying dogs I've encountered other than Jack Russles. 

My actual pets:
1 bitchin' Pyxie frog that draws blood when he bites. I'd show you a picture of him eating a mouse, but I get the impression people on this board tend to be squeemish about that kind of thing
1 6 gal mini reef. 

I'm considering buying another tarantula, I kept 2 in the past. I've always been into reptiles/amphibians/arachnids.


----------



## Lauren

I have two 1 year old Cavalier King Charles Spaniels

Pepper and Cammie:


----------



## trenac

Lauren... They are adorable... _Are they litter mates?_


----------



## Lauren

They are, Cammie is Pepper's big sister.


----------



## jeff63851

Other than fish, I have a map turtle.

-Jeff


----------



## tslabaugh

Im a reptile person!

I have:
1 ball python
1 pair of adult amelanistic cornsnake (should be breeding right now!)
1 yearling creamsicle cornsnake
4 yearling western hognose snakes (future breeders!)
3 Leopard geckos ( could lay eggs within 2 weeks!)


----------



## Krisybabe9

Since 'husband' wasn't one of the choices.....all I can claim is 3 dogs. Here is my girl Sasha, she is an Alaskan Klee Kai.


----------



## trenac

She's beautiful!


----------



## Krisybabe9

Thanks Trena! She is my spoiled baby.


----------



## jrvs23

I got one basset hound for now. My wife wants another she says they come in pairs. In my younger I had many other animals w/ no sucess. Mainly because I had to hide them from my mother which I'm sure killed them even faster in the closet.


----------



## Hawaiian

Aloha Everyone, Ive kept many different animals in my lifetime. When growing up in the big island of Hawaii i raised a clutch of baby honey creepers that I found unattended for a day and found that the neighbor cat had eaten both parents. Some different types of fish found in our streams from platies to swordtails. Also had a rare snake that is endemic to Hawaii only its blind, blk and only a ft long.

When moved to Colorado I kept and bred Caine Corsos, Bull Mastiffs and Pitbull terriers. Also kept a number of different african chiclids.

Now I live in Nebraska and am a discus and angelfish breeder, also own a pitbull named Kapua means The Flower in Hawaiian, 2 chihuahuas Paco and Nene Means Baby in Guamanian, 2 Cats Alley and Kitty both strays, approx 100 discus 14 varieties, a number of angelfish to many to count 20 pairs of angels and 16 oairs of discus.

I have 100 tanks in basement and 6 are planted.

Ike


----------

